# Connecting rod bearings- holes or no holes?



## helicfii (Apr 15, 2009)

For the engine builders out there:
I just replaced the connecting rod bearings in my '89 cabby. 
The factory bearings that I removed had an oil hole drilled in each bearing half. The replacement bearings I was sold have no holes on either half. This concerns me, as when I looked up the connecting rod, there is a hole that is presumably an oilway leading up the rod to the piston pin.
Is there an oilway in the connecting rods? Am I okay with the plain replacement bearings (no holes) that I installed? They are quality bearings from a VW only distributor. Everything is installed, but now I am starting to worry.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Connecting rod bearings- holes or no holes? (helicfii)*

yes it is a rifle drilled rod. get bearings with holes. the ones without holes are for earlier cars.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Connecting rod bearings- holes or no holes? (epjetta)*

I know some Audi engines of these years have rifle drilled rods but never had a VW engine with them. Tore down and rebuilt more then I care to think about and never once found one with bearings with the oil hole. The top of the rod has an oil hole in them, but not through the rod. Someone has changed the rods and you have to get the correct bearings though.


----------



## helicfii (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Connecting rod bearings- holes or no holes? (WaterWheels)*

WaterWheels- I am a little bit confused. What year did VW start using drilled con rods in 1.8L engines? I have been told that there is no such thing. I wish I had kept the old bearings, then I would at least have a part number for a replacement set. To my knowledge, this car is low mileage and has the original 1989 engine.
Does anyone have a source or part number for con rod bearings with the drilled holes? Thank you.



_Modified by helicfii at 7:47 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Connecting rod bearings- holes or no holes? (helicfii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *helicfii* »_I am a little bit confused. What year did VW start using drilled con rods in 1.8L engines? I have been told that there is no such thing.

I guess now I'm a bit confused. I said that I have never come upon a VW engine fitted with rifle drilled rods, at least from the 80' - 92' model years. I have seen some Audi engines with them and their rods will fit in VW engines in some cases. Not saying it is not possible as VW and Audi are really the same company in a way and they could share parts in a pinch, but your 89' should not have drilled rods. That would explain why the source you purchased the new bearing from sold you bearings without holes. 
I'm not at a place where I can research parts, but I'll try to remember when I get home to look up some numbers for bearings with the holes. I believe TT sells them and would be cheaper then VW.


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

I just pulled rods out of my stock '92 Jetta 8v Digi II WITH the oil holes through the rod to the wrist pin. I was also sent the no-hole bearings, so I just used the solid rods from my CIS donor.
Youll be alright using those bearings in the oil-ported rods, you just aren't going to get the oil through them.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Connecting rod bearings- holes or no holes? (WaterWheels)*

90-92 used the rifle drilled rods and VW replaced quite a few on previous year engines (usually 16Vs) for a campaign to reduce noisy rods. The 89 might have been late enough to get the originally or may have been swapped as part of the campaign.


----------



## helicfii (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Connecting rod bearings- holes or no holes? (vwpat)*

Interesting....thank you all, for the bits of info on this weird finding in my engine case.


----------

